# Fight locally and fight NOW! This is coming everywhere



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw this ad on a DVD last night during the previews...ahhh, BRAINWASHING.

YouTube - (Bubbles) Secondhand Smoke

The tag line (in the DVD version) is *"UNDO Tobacco EVERYWHERE"*

Big brother is coming and he wants to BAN tobacco as a substance.

Get local, all it takes for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Great post...Definately time for all of us to fight for our rights to smoke....


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG if my cigars put off bubbles id smoke 3 times as many!!! Im so sick of seeing the baby in the car bit!! Thats just bad parenting...if you have a kid....dont smoke in the car. If your sitting in a diner......be courtious and dont light up. We dont need laws to police ourselves. My one boss had us remove all the tables and chairs in the smoking area (cant smoke inside now in any bar that serves food) so employees and customers wont linger and smoke alot !! We have an outdoor sand volleyball pit (6 nets)......no smoking out there now either!!! Its gettin crazy.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My mom smoked with me in the car all the time and im fine.. its not going give a kid lung cancer anyway, no worse than all the pollution being put out by these industrial corporations that I grew up by. Its all a bunch of crap. I hate people trying to tell me what to do.. wait im in the military thats all they do... im confused..


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> My mom smoked with me in the car all the time and im fine.. its not going give a kid lung cancer anyway, no worse than all the pollution being put out by these industrial corporations that I grew up by. Its all a bunch of crap. I hate people trying to tell me what to do.. wait im in the military thats all they do... im confused..


If you ever see that commercial with the baby in the back seat youll notice that the whole car is just one huge fog of smoke. How many smokers do you know that smoke in a car with the windows all UP? Hell in school we would pile in the Monte 8 deep and we would all be smoking and the fog wasnt near as bad as that commercial.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

That is because the Antis have an agenda and they are willing to LIE to get it through.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

phatmax said:


> I saw this ad on a DVD last night during the previews...ahhh, BRAINWASHING.
> 
> YouTube - (Bubbles) Secondhand Smoke
> 
> ...


Post a You tube comment,


----------



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

*you know, I'd actually prefer it if they banned tobacco...*

...at least then they wouldn't be hypocrites who rely on our taxes.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Why don't they go after cars first?

I'd be will to bet that the tens of millions of cars & trucks that operate on our roads and highways and the fumes they release are a lot more dangerous than a tiny bit of smoke from a natural tobacco leaf.

Even junk food for that matter. Does anyone honestly think any exposure to tobacco does more harm to a child than say all the Dorritos, Oreo's, Sugary soft drinks, etc. they consume while growing up in this country? Oh, tax the hell out of tobacco because it's harming children but leave the junk food alone because it has no negative effect on a kid.  Give me a fu*king break. If they take a look around today, Diabetes, obesity, etc. is doing a lot more harm to a kid than tobacco.

Unbelievable, if these people are against smoking then fine, but they should keep it to themselves and not impose their views on everyone else.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Demonize it. Tax it. Rinse. Repeat.

Who is going to stand up for mommies that intentionally fill their baby's lungs with filthy smoke (as commercials would have you believe)?? Nobody, so when tobacco tax goes up tenfold, nobody says anything, except for smokers. And we are becoming a smaller minority. So they have to raise taxes on us to keep the same amount coming in.

Why do these people worry about children inhaling a bit of smoke, but it doesnt bother them when an unborn baby gets its brains sucked out by a vacuum?

These statists do not care one bit about our health, its only about controlling each & every one of us. They are power mad, and they are destroying our country from within.

I better stop before I reeaally get on a rant.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

roughrider said:


> cars & trucks that operate on our roads and highways and the fumes they release are a lot more dangerous than a tiny bit of smoke from a natural tobacco leaf.


I park in a 5 story parking garage at work. The smell of exhaust fumes can at times be overwhelming. Recently they posted signs reading "No Smoking Within 30 Feet Of This Building". :doh:


----------

